# Old wire nut



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

cool, what brand is it?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Dash Dingo said:


> I can say that I have never seen one fail. Got them from a house built in the 60's I think.


 It looks like a MARR connector. They may still be available !

I have quite a few of them in a jar somewhere !


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> It looks like a MARR connector. They may still be available !
> 
> I have quite a few of them in a jar somewhere !


Correct!


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I think the come with a Robertson screw head now. Every mom and pop hardware stores used to stock those for the DIY homeowner, usally find them over stuffed and not torqued ,taped on, I can just pull them off when rewiring device and light openings.I liked them in equipment with vibration issues.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Dash Dingo said:


> I can say that I have never seen one fail. Got them from a house built in the 60's I think.


You can still buy those

http://www.idealindustries.com/products/oem/lugs/set_screw_connector.jsp


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dammit. I thought this was gonna be a thread about _me_. :laughing:


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> You can still buy those
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/products/oem/lugs/set_screw_connector.jsp


Wow, I had no idea.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Dammit. I thought this was gonna be a thread about _me_. :laughing:




I believe there are a few of us on here that could be considered 

OLD WIRE NUTS !

:wheelchair: :laughing:


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Those things are junk theres a reason nobody continues to use them.


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Wire Nuts*

I can remember seeing them, with the old knob and tube stuff. The other day the apprentice asked me if I had wire nuts, and I told him no, I always walk like that.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jontar said:


> Those things are junk theres a reason nobody continues to use them.


They're actually spec on one of our sites where we do work, but nobody uses them


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

worked in a quarry where they specd these for motor terms due to vibration


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

worked in a quarry where they specd these for motor terms due to vibration

they must be small motors less than 5 hp, anything above that is usually ring style compression terminals and insulated motor boots.


----------



## Hamer (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like we use a variation on that for our kiln fan motors due to the humidity and heat. So far, they work well.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

jontar said:


> Those things are junk theres a reason nobody continues to use them.


Probably not junk, but too expensive to make and buy. I didn't think they made them anymore, but they were included with a Woodhead hoist pendant for the ground connection.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Just saw a bag of those for sale at grainger.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Asians love them. And it's not some racist joke. They haven't gone wirenut yet, they're still using like... 1 end goes in one side and screwed down, the other end goes in the other and screwed down, teeny tiny flathead.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

That looks kind of similar to what we use here in lieu of wire nuts - http://www.electricaldirectltd.co.nz/ecommerce.php?func=14&DCI=129&DPT=p&DPI=1377&S=e254063df9f207d6c314b7e77d7d682a I don't really see a lot of splicing of electrical cables because most reputable new construction electrical contractors have a policy against joining cables.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

kaboler said:


> Asians love them. And it's not some racist joke. They haven't gone wirenut yet, they're still using like... 1 end goes in one side and screwed down, the other end goes in the other and screwed down, teeny tiny flathead.


They come in all different sizes and are know as terminal strip connectors or colloquially as chocolate blocks, they come in gangs of 12 and you break off however many connectors you need. The fact you think only Asians love them is a true testament to the fact you live in a sheltered little bubble and were probably home schooled and told by your parents that your special, Your a very unusual person. :blink:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

They definitly still make them, I picked up a package of the high temperature version a few days ago.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Very positive connection,very labor intensive, used in the era just before scotch locks were approved.


----------

